# Uukha Xpro



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

After squirreling away money for a long time, I'm finally in a position to get another bow. I'm planning to get the Uukha Xpro riser. I saw Uukha updated it for 2019 and is about 100 grams lighter than the original though.

For any who own one, is a weight reduction all that was changed this year? I emailed LAS and they do not have the updated 2019 models yet and probably wont until the beginning of the year. If all that was changed was the weight, I might just pull the trigger and get the original, as 100 grams extra weight doesn't really matter to me. But if anything else has changed, I'll wait.


----------



## alithearcher (Sep 18, 2017)

When I contacted LAS, they didn't even know about the v2. AFAIK the bolts are new. I returned mine due to bolt stripping and heard another one with the same issue. I would get the v2 from somewhere else.


----------



## omega_archer (Aug 25, 2008)

Alithearcher - I just received my Xpro. Which bolts stripped?


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

i believe the "new" Xpro has a different internal frame. My pre-ordered 2017/18 model broke internally in a couple places (front stab bushing and top limb pocket). My understanding is that a different alloy (less stiff, but also less brittle) is being used for the refreshed 25" and the current 27" models. No ETA on my RMA replacement yet 

To my knowledge, there is no official v2 moniker, but is referred to as the 2019 model.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

curisu said:


> i believe the "new" Xpro has a different internal frame. My pre-ordered 2017/18 model broke internally in a couple places (front stab bushing and top limb pocket). My understanding is that a different alloy (less stiff, but also less brittle) is being used for the refreshed 25" and the current 27" models. No ETA on my RMA replacement yet
> 
> To my knowledge, there is no official v2 moniker, but is referred to as the 2019 model.


Wow, thats a little unsettling. It's hard to imagine a a solid machined carbon riser breaking. I hope that was an extraordinary case and others arent experiencing that problem... I like Uukha for their impeccable quality in past products, but the problems I'm hearing about the Xpro make me uneasy. The extremely long wait times are concerning too. The wait alone almost makes me want to get a Win&Win instead. 

Also, what "internal frame" are you referring to? Uukha distinctly states on their website there is no frame inside the riser and it's machined from 100% solid carbon.


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

To be clear, the carbon part of the riser didn't fracture. The bushing itself sheared and managed to break free of the epoxy. Maybe something similar happened in my top limb mount (there was a jingling happening post-shot from the top limb pocket). To finish out my outdoor season, I sourced some specific 3M epoxy that didn't cure super stiff and was designed to handle lots of vibration, epoxied in a 2 inch 5/16" set screw with the pieces that worked loose, and it worked fine (I REALLY hope that bubba-patch doesn't fubar my RMA).

"Frame" is the wrong word; i meant to collectively refer to all the metal bits (bushings, pocket mounts, etc.) that are bonded/epoxied into the carbon.

And I stand corrected - 2019 Xpros are now labelled "Xpro2". I was going by how Lancaster/AltServices list the 2019 models (as "Xpro", sans "2").

Uukha calls out the new 2019/Xpro2 models use 7075 aluminum. I haven't been able to dig up what was used in the original run.

Don't get me wrong, i loved the Upro, the Xpro has, hands-down, the BEST limb-adjustment system on the market (and i've used them all, from tiny 2mm bolts on spigs, the CRAP Hoyt/MK "pro" dowel system with washer shims, to really unusual setups like on my Gray AIX).

Full disclosure, I'm waiting on a 2019 Xpro(2) in 27" right now (going to a 72" setup on advice from a coach/shooting friend). My RMA will go directly to the classifieds.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

curisu said:


> To be clear, the carbon part of the riser didn't fracture. The bushing itself sheared and managed to break free of the epoxy. Maybe something similar happened in my top limb mount (there was a jingling happening post-shot from the top limb pocket). To finish out my outdoor season, I sourced some specific 3M epoxy that didn't cure super stiff and was designed to handle lots of vibration, epoxied in a 2 inch 5/16" set screw with the pieces that worked loose, and it worked fine (I REALLY hope that bubba-patch doesn't fubar my RMA).
> 
> "Frame" is the wrong word; i meant to collectively refer to all the metal bits (bushings, pocket mounts, etc.) that are bonded/epoxied into the carbon.
> 
> ...


All defects aside, how do you feel it shoots? I love my current Upro with Vx1000 x-curve limbs. It's the smoothest, most unique feeling bow I've ever tried and I'm hoping the Xpro and XX limbs will be a similar experience. If it lives up to it's hype, I'll just wait it out and get the Xpro2. If not, I may go another route. Though I'd really prefer both my main and back up bow to be the same brand for consistency purposes.


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

rjbishop said:


> All defects aside, how do you feel it shoots? I love my current Upro with Vx1000 x-curve limbs. It's the smoothest, most unique feeling bow I've ever tried and I'm hoping the Xpro and XX limbs will be a similar experience. If it lives up to it's hype, I'll just wait it out and get the Xpro2. If not, I may go another route. Though I'd really prefer both my main and back up bow to be the same brand for consistency purposes.


There is a fairly major compromise: the width of the grip is much thicker going from Upro to Xpro. I have slightly above average hand size (I wear L or XL gloves, can reach an octave + 3 keys on a piano), and the Xpro grip took many thousands of launches to feel "normal". The balance in the hand wasn't noticeably different, overall geometry felt identical. My tune (centershot, plunger tension, nock height, OTF measured by a scale, stabilizer setup) didn't change.

As for feel, that's why we would compare an Xpro in carbon vs a machined aluminum (like an MK or Gray). I spent ~8 months with the Upro and really loved how "dead" in the hand it was. It didn't jump, little to no hand-shock, and my bow shoulder didn't fatigue as quickly. The xpro feels very similar in that regard, but as the layup is stiffer, there's more feedback on the shot. I've been shooting aluminum risers since my Xpro was sent back. I've come to appreciate that one can tune out the harshness of the bow and still get much more informative feedback in the bow reaction. I felt like the Upro was hiding a lot from me. E.g., you hook a shot and it hits 9 oclock 8 ring. With the Upro, i'd be left scratching my head wondering if it was grip torque, bad release, over expansion (all from the perspective of a right-hander). With my MK or Gray, the sound, the bow reaction, where my release left my hand, i got much more information about how i messed up. The Xpro brings a lot of that shot reaction feedback back to me. But it's "duller" if that makes sense.

I've also since changed my opinion about the VX limbs; i used to really like the almost compound "let-off" in the last inch or so of expansion (my draw length is 31.5"). After comparing VX+ to XX, i've settled on the XX. I've come to appreciate the stacking at anchor as more feedback on how i'm lined up in my anchor. My friend describes it as "being inside the bow" as opposed "pulling the bow". The VX/X-curve mutes that information. It's not that the XX is harder to pullback - objective OTF weight scaling shows both were identical. I guess it's a mental thing that you pick up on the draw force curve curling up slightly at the ends. I find you get the same feedback in Xtours. I haven't had the opportunity to compare the other flagship limbs, but I imagine they share that same aspect.

Hope my rambling helps


----------



## tan.k.sun.7 (Jun 12, 2015)

rjbishop said:


> After squirreling away money for a long time, I'm finally in a position to get another bow. I'm planning to get the Uukha Xpro riser. I saw Uukha updated it for 2019 and is about 100 grams lighter than the original though.
> 
> For any who own one, is a weight reduction all that was changed this year? I emailed LAS and they do not have the updated 2019 models yet and probably wont until the beginning of the year. If all that was changed was the weight, I might just pull the trigger and get the original, as 100 grams extra weight doesn't really matter to me. But if anything else has changed, I'll wait.


I’ve owned an XPro since it first came out. So far after 10,000 arrows and including the bow flying out of my hand and dropping on the ground, nothing has broken so far. The limb adjustment is excellent and once adjusted does not move. Note that Upro grips do not fit on the XPro. Can’t say I notice the difference between my Upro and XPro regarding weight. I shoot with 24 oz all up on my stabilisers. So the extra 100g (3oz) I don’t notice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

i have some v2's arriving in the end of this month. i'll let you know.


----------



## spiz (Sep 15, 2018)

I just received my v2 this week. It is a beauty!! 
I also own the win nano tft. 
Comparing both risers? I prefer the xpro2 .
I forgot to mention I am a newbie in Archery. I will post pictures later this month.


----------



## heuerlover (Jun 17, 2017)

It's not meant to be provoking, but ... but i do not get which advantage a carbon riser has compared to a good alloy-riser, if they have nearly same weight... 
(looking at the range of 1100gr to 1300gr). The carbon riser might be a lil bit more stiff, but it's not really a huge advantage. Other advantages?
I think carbon fibers have superb mechanical properties and risers with 700gr are possible and bring the advantage to add more weight to the front of the stabiliser.
Means higher mass moment of inertia. A plus for stabilisation. ( when saving eg 600gr weight of the riser, it's possible to add roughly 300gr to the front of the stabiliser.
I would like to know why UUKHA is not offering at least one light-weight model. Maybe archers do not like the feeling a light weight riser gives?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Xpro v2’s arrived. No visible difference from 2018 Xpro except for decals. Weight is around 90g lighter at 1110-1120g.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Set up one for my customer and alignment was 100% perfect at factory setting.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

heuerlover said:


> It's not meant to be provoking, but ... but i do not get which advantage a carbon riser has compared to a good alloy-riser, if they have nearly same weight...
> (looking at the range of 1100gr to 1300gr). The carbon riser might be a lil bit more stiff, but it's not really a huge advantage. Other advantages?
> I think carbon fibers have superb mechanical properties and risers with 700gr are possible and bring the advantage to add more weight to the front of the stabiliser.
> Means higher mass moment of inertia. A plus for stabilisation. ( when saving eg 600gr weight of the riser, it's possible to add roughly 300gr to the front of the stabiliser.
> I would like to know why UUKHA is not offering at least one light-weight model. Maybe archers do not like the feeling a light weight riser gives?


They did at one point. It was called the Upro Lite. Its the bow I currently have. I believe it weighs 2 lbs even. I think the current trend for recurves is heavy so companies dont bother making light risers anymore.

Carbon also has a number of benefits over aluminum. Its lighter, stiffer, wont suffer from corrosion, less susceptible to inconsistency caused by temperature change, and is more efficient and transferring energy to the arrow. Hence why most carbon bows get higher arrows speeds than aluminum bows. 

But it mostly comes down to what the archer likes. To me, aluminum bows feel soft. Carbon bows feel stiff and snappy to me which I prefer.


----------



## spiz (Sep 15, 2018)

Mine was 100% perfect at factory setting. I am extremely happy with the riser. I bought the standard one, but I think the red or yellow look great!
The jager grip for the xpro also fit the xpro2.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

got mine set up with RamRods and my intermediate limbs(still recovering from broken elbow). Happy with everything but the stock grip..


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> View attachment 6729405
> 
> got mine set up with RamRods and my intermediate limbs(still recovering from broken elbow). Happy with everything but the stock grip..


Love that color scheme :wink:


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

rjbishop said:


> Love that color scheme :wink:


just wait till I get my vx1000..


----------



## spiz (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a Jäger grip and I know Uukha has several kind of grips. Which one is the closest one to the Jager? Does someone know a company that makes wood grips?
Thanks


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Uukha Xpro2 riser is now on Lancaster, and with a soul crushing price tag of $1,200...


----------

